# How I used my micro SIM card in the bolt...



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

So you want to try ICS on the bolt, but have a micro sim card in a newer device?? Here's what I did....
So I googled how to use a micro SIM card in a larger Sim card slot and didn't like the idea. Here's how I made the gnex micro SIM work in the bolt. Pair of scissors and a razor blade. Basically, line up the cards to where their contacts are centered up and trace the micro card onto the larger sim card. Picture pretty much sums it up. I used the old Thunderbolt sim card as a housing for the micro... First boot I got 1x, second 4g! Worked like a charm, just thought I'd share


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

excellent!


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Had to try it a couple times. Almost has to be seated perfectly, but once its locked in I can't see it moving lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

lol nice! might give this a try sometime


----------

